# going turbo



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i am going turbo this week with a 96 se-r. so far i have the turbo, wastegate,bov,manifold,intercooler and a fuel pump. the piping will be custom made. the engine is stock no work done to it about 91000 miles on it but runs srtong with no problems. now what i need to know is...what kind of fuel set up should i use, should i get injectors if so what kind and where can i get them price all that good stuff,should i use a performance fuel pressure regulator with it or instead of it. what spark plugs and wires should i use, what is the best msd set up? should i send my comp to jim wolf or can i use a greddy e manage? lets say i just add a fuel pressure regulator and leave my computer alone for now will that set up be safe? basically im looking for anyone who already had put turbo on their de to give me some info on things they have gone thru i need info from people with basics set ups and all out set ups. my plan is to set it up basic and then upgrade later. so i would like to have info so that i dont waste a whole lot of money
thx guys


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Slow down there, take it easy buddy.

1. By wastegate, do you mean external? If so, I would assume you're running something bigger than a stock det turbo (T25 or T28) is it a custom kit you're running or one off of stock Det parts.

2. You're going to need bigger injectors, no matter what. You should be running at least 370s, but if you're going for a ginormous turbo setup, I would recommend an FTF Fuel rail with some 550cc or bigger MSD Injectors (and no, you can't just put on the MSD's,they're top feed injectors and the stock fuel rail is set up for side feed injectors.) The stock 370s from the Bluebird can be found for around 150-200 in the fuel rail.

3. A Nismo FPR would be a good idea if you're planning to run over 230whp. If not, you can go without if, but if you want to, you should up the Fuel Pressure to 4 Bar, thereby forcing more fuel in through the injectors.

4. I would also recommend a bigger MAF for this. Again, according to goals, you can either get a bored MAF from stillen/Andreas Miko on sr20deforums, or go for a 300ZX/Cobra MAF, but for those, you'll need the corresponding wiring harness and reprogramming.

5. Any spark plugs & wires will do, including stock, but it couldn't hurt to put some NGK's on there. I remember Mike K. saying that the MSDs mess something up (IIRC from convo at last Mossy meet, not too sure about what specifically) and I remember him recommending the Crane ignition setup. But again, those are not necessary and rarely do you see people using those whose HP goals are not stratmospheric.

6. If you're going to change MAF size, you MUST have your ecu sent to JWT so they can compensate for the different MAF size, otherwise don't expect it to run so well. If not, its still advised that you do, and I wouldn't recommend tuning without it unless you have access to a wideband dyno and lots of spare time on hand. Although the downtime can be annoying, just save yourself the trouble and buy a JWT ECU. A couple of guys have tuned on SAFCs & Emanages, look around for those guys. I'm not sure if they're here also, but I know they're on sr20deforums.

If you have any more questions, you can PM me. I went through all the research, and I was about to get a turbo setup before my unfortunate tragedy. I'm not the only source, however, there are a lot of guys here who are familiar with turbo setups, so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> *i am going turbo this week with a 96 se-r. so far i have the turbo, wastegate,bov,manifold,intercooler and a fuel pump. the piping will be custom made. the engine is stock no work done to it about 91000 miles on it but runs srtong with no problems. now what i need to know is...what kind of fuel set up should i use, should i get injectors if so what kind and where can i get them price all that good stuff,should i use a performance fuel pressure regulator with it or instead of it. what spark plugs and wires should i use, what is the best msd set up? should i send my comp to jim wolf or can i use a greddy e manage? lets say i just add a fuel pressure regulator and leave my computer alone for now will that set up be safe? basically im looking for anyone who already had put turbo on their de to give me some info on things they have gone thru i need info from people with basics set ups and all out set ups. my plan is to set it up basic and then upgrade later. so i would like to have info so that i dont waste a whole lot of money
> thx guys *


Wow. Is that all one sentance?


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: going turbo*



Matt4Nissan said:


> *Wow. Is that all one sentance?  *


yes.....yes it is


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

actually i have a t3/t4 garret turbo, yes external wastegate, i was going for a big set up. i want to run small boost now the do the internals then turn up the boost.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

were you at the englishtown show? sorry to go off topic, i just saw your low gravity cc link, and remember seeing some LG cars there


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *were you at the englishtown show? sorry to go off topic, i just saw your low gravity cc link, and remember seeing some LG cars there *


actually i wasnt there because my clutch was being installed, my 200sx isnt ready yet if you go to the link you can see my old sentra se-r swap, accord tailight conversion all types of goodies, but that is totaled, so i started fresh with a se-r.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey attic - are you on SR20DEForum.com? If not, you probably should be - there's a great turbo area there, all SR20. Be sure to read the FAQ's and stickies first - many of your questions will be answered. Then search on your questions, then post... or freaking harris and the search nazi's will eat you for lunch!


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

thanks for the info guys, i will go to sr20deforum and see whats up


----------

